# Cole Slaw..Using Sugar Substitute?



## Chef Munky (Jun 14, 2010)

Can Sweet & Low be used as a substitute when making coleslaw?

Thank you
Munky.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't see why not; you aren't cooking it.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 14, 2010)

That was a quick reply.. Thank you..
I don't know how to use that stuff. Is the use of it less or more? 

Munky.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jun 14, 2010)

Google the proportions.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 14, 2010)

Munky I use truvia, I like the flavor better than sweet n low, or splenda... Anywho 1 packet is equivalent to 2 tsps of sugar...


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> That was a quick reply.. Thank you..
> I don't know how to use that stuff. Is the use of it less or more?
> 
> Munky.


I'd google it, but I can tell you I would use less. That stuff and I don't care what kind of sweetner it is, all are way sweeter than regular sugar. So I'd say taste and then add if more if needed.
kadesma


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's a low carb cole slaw recipe I make for SO and me.  She's following a low carb regimen.  The recipe uses Equal in place of sugar.  It's good enough that I'll eat it and I'm not a fan of artificial sweeteners.


LOW-CARB COLE SLAW

1 Lb	Cole Slaw Mix, bagged
½ C	Mayonnaise
½ C	Sour Cream
1 tsp	Apple Cider Vinegar
2 tsp	Prepared Mustard
½ tsp	Salt
1 pkt	Equal
½ tsp	Celery Seeds

Place the slaw mix in a 2-quart bowl.

Separately combine the remaining ingredients and add the mixture to the cole slaw mix.

Toss to combine and refrigerate for a couple of hours to overnight to allow flavors to blend.

Serve cold.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 14, 2010)

i don't know about equal. i use splenda. you can use measure for measure with it. no funny after taste.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 14, 2010)

I think you can just drop the sugar part all together.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 14, 2010)

And it's done. Hubby left for work kind of miffed that I wouldn't let him take some in his lunch..Awwww.. LOL!  

Andy, I used your recipe. Nice sauce! Can't wait to have some tomorrow with some smoked chicken. 

Thank you everyone for the input. It's most appreciated 

Munky.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> And it's done. Hubby left for work kind of miffed that I wouldn't let him take some in his lunch..Awwww.. LOL!
> 
> Andy, I used your recipe. Nice sauce! Can't wait to have some tomorrow with some smoked chicken.
> 
> ...




Glad you liked it.


----------



## Treklady (Jun 21, 2010)

Try using agave in place of artificial sweetners, those things are in a bad way. And agave is do-able for diabetics as well. 

When my husband/we switched from white table sugar and moved over to agave, all his stomach problems went away. Who knew it was that easy.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 21, 2010)

I've been using pure stevia in cole slaw for years. No one has ever thought it wasn't regular sugar used in the cole slaw dressing!


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks like I need to do some homework. Pro's and con's of them all. 
I've made several batches of Andy's Slaw. With Sweet & Low and without. I couldn't tell the difference either way. 

What I will say is that it's a keeper. My husband looks forward to having it packed in his lunch.
After working  so hard to get his Father's Day Ribs smoked and done on time. He had to work. He asked "Did you remember to make that great slaw to go with it?" Forget that I got up early knocked myself out to make ribs! The man wanted that slaw! 

Munky.


----------

